# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Lecture]Vos derniers livres lus

## Muesko

Salut,
Bon bha je crois que le titre est trs explicite, donc quels sont vaut lecture finies ou en cours ? quel est votre avis sur le livre ?

----------


## Muesko

En ce moment je lit 1984 de George Orwell (je l'ai commenc hier) franchement c'est vraiment bien pour l'instant, tres intrssent.

----------


## plegat

Je viens de finir "Dead zone" de Stephen King. Oui oui, comme la srie sur M6. Sauf que c'est l'original l, et que le scnario n'est pas trafiqu. Et qu'on sait comment a finit  la fin!  ::D:  (h non, biiiiiiiiiiiiiip ne biiiiiiiiiiiiip pas avec biiiiiiiiiiiiiiip  la fin, mais par contre y'a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip qui biiiiiiiiiiiiiiip le biiiiiiiiiiiiiiip  biiiiiiiiiiiiip)

Et je viens d'attaquer "Don Quichotte" de Cervantes...

Et aussi le chapitre stabilit du Berthelot... mais l, c'est professionnel!  ::?:

----------


## Mandalar

je suis en plein "Neverwhere" (non je n'ai pas encore fini, je suis un peu lent) de Nail Gaiman (c'est du fantastique)
=> l'apprentis, tu as lu le meilleur des mondes (dans le genre de 1984, j'ai beaucoup aim les deux) ?

----------


## Zipyz

Je viens de terminer Monsieur Ibrahim et les fleurs du Coran d'Eric Emmanuel Schmitt. Ca parle d'une enfant juif qui se lie d'amiti avec l'picier arabe de sa rue. Ce livre est tout simplement gnial !

----------


## jbrasselet

Je viens de terminer (la semaine dernire), les Loups de la Callah (5me tome de la Tour Sombre de Stephen King)
Excellent tout simplement. Vivement la suite en poche ^^

J'ai aussi commenc et fini la semaine dernire les 2 premiers tomes des Chants de la Belgariade de David Eddings et je suis sur le 3me actuellement.
C'est vraiment sympa mais a se lit trs vite ^^

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je lis "Le clan des Otori" de Lian Hearn (chapitre 1 : Le silence du rossignol). Ca se passe dans le monde medieval japonais o des clans s'opposent et un jeune homme rescap d'un massacre dsire se venger. C'est bien ecrit et ceux qui ont aim "La pierre et le sabre", "l'ame du sabre" ou la trilogie de furutani, vous devrez aimer...

----------


## lakitrid

Je suis en train de lire "in death ground" de david weber et steve white. Un tres bon space opera inspir de l'univers de starfire. En anglais mais accessible et une trs bonne histoire.

----------


## Le Pharaon

*Nations ngres et culture*, oeuvre culte du savant *Cheikh Anta Diop*. Un livre qui permet de mieux comprendre les origines de la civilisation gyptienne, les grandes migrations et la formation des ethnies africaines... 

Je regrette de ne pas l'avoir lu plutt.

*Vronika dcide de mourir* de *Paulo Coelho*, un autre savant.  ::D:

----------


## julien-blaise

Moi je suis sur "La cit de Perle" de Karen Travis. De la SF. C'est sympa, mais au dbut le style est assez difficile. Faut un peu de temps pour comprendre quels sont les protagonistes de l'histoire.

Sinon je viens de finir "Eragon", je le prfre au film et je vais bientot acheter le tome suivant.

----------


## Aitone

Je suis en train de me refaire la trilogie des fourmis de Bernard Werber

----------


## Janitrix

Je lis "Madame Bovary" de Flaubert  ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   pour le cours de Franais. C'est une torture  ::aie::  . Sinon, j'ai finis il y a pas trs longtemps "Le rseau Corneille" de Ken Follett, un bon livre.



> Je suis en train de me refaire la trilogie des fourmis de Bernard Werber


Un grand classique, mais j'ai jamais fini le 3e, les 2 premiers sont mal passs  ::aie::  .

----------


## Lung

"Le mystre de la chambre jaune".
Un classique, je sais, mais je connaissais pas encore ...

----------


## Muesko

> "Le mystre de la chambre jaune".
> Un classique, je sais, mais je connaissais pas encore ...


Ha il est excellent celui la  ::D:  apres l'avoir lu, je te conseille vivement "le parfum de la dame en noir" du mme auteur (Gaston leroux)

----------


## Lung

Je note ...

 :;):

----------


## lper

La symphonie pastorale de A. Gide, une merveille dans le style de l'criture, une histoire mouvante...

----------


## GP77

Je suis en train de lire la trilogie du Seigneur des anneaux. Il parait qu'ils en ont fait un film... ::D:

----------


## lou87

H.S : Oui, et mme que chacun des films de la trilogie du "Seigneurs des Anneaux" dure environ 3 heures.  ::):

----------


## Resyek

Je lis en ce moment "Rashomon et autres nouvelles", de Ryunosuke Akutagawa, immense auteur japonais. A voir avant, aprs ou pendant : "Rashomon", le film de Akira Kurosawa.

En mme temps (suivant l'humeur), je lis "Ainsi parlait Zarathoustra", mais faut parfois tre assez motiv pour prendre toutes ces leons de vie en mme temps...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> A voir avant, aprs ou pendant : "Rashomon", le film de Akira Kurosawa.


Ayant ador "Les 7 samourais", je vais me plonger dans ce film... Si c'est Akira Kurosawa qui l'as fait, ca peut que tre bien !

----------


## r0d

Je viens d'achever une brochure sympathique crite en 1938: "Le programme de transition".

Et l, je suis en train de lire "Le droit  la paresse" de Paul Lafargue. Tout simplement indispensable. Il rejoint Proudhon (pourtant ennemi de son beau-pre) sur beaucoup de points, notamment que l'homme n'est pas fait pour le travail. Enfin, pas le travail dans le sens o il est admis depuis le dbut de la rvolution industrielle.

----------


## Luc Orient

> Je viens d'achever une brochure sympathique crite en 1938: "Le programme de transition".


Un texte d'une actualit brlante (68 ans quand mme !) dont l'auteur (Lon Trotsky) sera assassin  coups de piolet 2 ans plus tard par un envoy de Joseph Staline ...
C'est un ramassis de poncifs historiquement dats et en gnral dmentis par la suite de l'histoire politique, militaire et conomique (nous au moins on sait ce qui c'est pass aprs ...)
Mais bon pourquoi pas ...

----------


## r0d

J'ai commenc "La condition de l'homme moderne" de Hannah Arendt. Ca semble ardu... je ne sais pas si je vais le finir  ::lol::

----------


## r0d

> Un texte d'une actualit brlante (68 ans quand mme !)


Et donc? Doit-on condamner une oeuvre en fonction de la date de sa parution ou de son criture?




> dont l'auteur (Lon Trotsky) sera assassin  coups de piolet 2 ans plus tard par un envoy de Joseph Staline ...


Et donc? Quel est l'intrt de cette remarque, sinon celui de montrer que les crits de cet homme n'taient pas pour plaire  tout le monde?




> C'est un ramassis de poncifs


Je suppose que a dpend de l'interprtation. Pour moi, dnoncer les faiblesses et les travers d'un dogme dominant me semble difficilement assimilable  du lieu commun.




> historiquement dats et en gnral dmentis par la suite de l'histoire politique, militaire et conomique (nous au moins on sait ce qui c'est pass aprs ...)


En effet, il n'avait pas raison sur toute la ligne.  Quel homme peut se targuer d'avoir fait un sans-faute dans l'exercice de la "prscience politique"? Mais je considre (encore une fois, nous n'avons pas d le lire avec la mme bougie) qu'il a eu raison sur beaucoup de points, et en particulier sur les fondements de sa rflexion.

Je me permet de rpondre point par point car le cynisme condescendant qui transparait clairement de ton message est, mha, une simple expression de proslytisme ignorant et cuistre. J'espre que je ne me suis pas tromp de degr de lecture.

----------

